

A desperate plea to Mr Bill Gates - krmmalik
http://krmmalik.posterous.com/a-plea-to-mr-bill-gates

======
manuscreationis
I posted a response on your blog, but I'll add it here as well:

Go into developer tools and make sure the rendering/compatibility modes are
all the same. I've run into those issues before, and this was always the case:
The rendering/compatibility modes were somehow set differently for different
PCs.

However, in a general sense, I share your overall frustration and lack of
faith in IE

~~~
krmmalik
Thanks. I responded to you on the blog, but i see what you're saying. I'll
look into that further. Glad you share my frustration though, as do probably
many others.

